# OT: Enterprise Is Moving



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.startrek.com/article/original-enterprise-beams-into-new-space

Nice to see it will be shown better respect.


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

Question is, will she get a proper restoration?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yes, proper restoration is the plan.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Geez, I hope it will be in a big plastic box, not out in the open, sunlight, dusty A&S downtown. I wish they would move the TOS E to Udvar-Hazy and put it next to their Close Encounters mothership SPFX model. Maybe add in some more SPFX models?


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Y3a said:


> Geez, I hope it will be in a big plastic box, not out in the open, sunlight, dusty A&S downtown. I wish they would move the TOS E to Udvar-Hazy and put it next to their Close Encounters mothership SPFX model. Maybe add in some more SPFX models?


This I hope as well. Keep it in a glass UV protected box.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

John P said:


> Yes, proper restoration is the plan.


I hope that includes getting rid of those overly done gridlines.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

I just saw on Facebook that Doug Drexler may be involved in the restoration.

Anybody ready for an Ed Miarecki beat-down?


----------



## Joel (Jul 27, 1999)

As long as it stays down at eye level where it can be properly seen and studied. Even if it's still behind glass, we should be able to get a good look at all parts - top of saucer included.

Please don't hang it up overhead again (as that second picture in the linked article seems to demonstrate).

The only time I ever saw it was back in the summer of 1980, when it was still hanging from the ceiling. Too far to get decent pictures with a regular 35mm camera sporting a standard 50mm lens. Either from the ground or from a nearby stairway - frustrating.


----------



## Havok69 (Nov 3, 2012)

At least now it will probably be lit - I saw it a few years ago and it was in the case dark and neglected. You could hardly see any details where it sits now.


----------



## J_Indy (Jan 28, 2013)

If Drexler is involved in the restoration then I think Steve Neill will be too since they are good friends (he asked Neill to fix up his My Favorite Martian spaceship). 

These are real Star Trek fans, (and abhor the current gridline fiasco). They will do a proper Restoration, not an Interpretation that is more like a demo to try and get a gig at Industrial Light and Magic.

They will restore it to its former self. I just hope they manage to light it up again if it ends up hanging from a ceiling.


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

Joel said:


> As long as it stays down at eye level where it can be properly seen and studied. Even if it's still behind glass, we should be able to get a good look at all parts - top of saucer included.
> 
> Please don't hang it up overhead again (as that second picture in the linked article seems to demonstrate).
> 
> The only time I ever saw it was back in the summer of 1980, when it was still hanging from the ceiling. Too far to get decent pictures with a regular 35mm camera sporting a standard 50mm lens. Either from the ground or from a nearby stairway - frustrating.


I thought it was never going to be hung again due to structural issues.

No reason they couldn't light it if on the ground, I's say set it up in a mock blue screen setting as if it were about to be filmed.


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Don't believe everything you read on the Internet. The personnel performing the restoration, as well as the details of the work that will be performed during the restoration, are not decided by a popularity contest on Facebook or other online boards. Museums like the Smithsonian have long-established protocols in place for restorations of historic artifacts like the Enterprise model, and well-meaning fans cannot just waltz in and perform a restoration. Despite what you may read, nobody has been appointed to a restoration team, and no contracts have been signed. 1001 detailed questions must be debated and resolved before any work can begin. Rest assured, the adults are quietly talking behind the scenes, and barring some unforeseen circumstances, a restoration will happen. 

I'm not discouraging people from discussing what they'd like to see done, but I'm just warning them to take any unofficial announcements re. a restoration with a very large grain of salt.

Gary


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Heck, restoration or no restoration, I am just glad they are moving it from a basement gift shop to a more prominent display area with the respect it deserves. I hope they do some restoration on it though. The last time I saw it in 2010, it looked like it could use a little if not a lot.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Saw this on the RPF...
http://www.therpf.com/f10/enterprise-restoration-project-129807/index9.html


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Y3a said:


> Saw this on the RPF...
> http://www.therpf.com/f10/enterprise-restoration-project-129807/index9.html


I repeat what I posted.

Gary


----------



## J_Indy (Jan 28, 2013)

Well, it IS always best to not count the chickens early, so to speak...

Still, the 50th Anniversary period makes sense (thought as much earlier), and if it is showing structural stress, I'd think they at least have to attend to it. If funding is an issue for a makeover, maybe they do a Kick-Starter for it....

If the fellow (Adam?) who got the Galileo restored is really involved, that would be a big plus - because that wreck was really restored right.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

J_Indy said:


> … that wreck was really restored right.


Imagining Elmer Fudd's repeating that …


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

I can't wait to see the Enterprise restored properly and the end of that nasty POS called the Mirecki-prise.

They have really assembled a dream-team for this project, including possibly someone with deep pockets (Paul Allen?). Let's hope the Smithsonian sees the wisdom in restoring her.


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

edge10 said:


> I can't wait to see the Enterprise restored properly and the end of that nasty POS called the Mirecki-prise.
> 
> They have really assembled a dream-team for this project, including possibly someone with deep pockets (Paul Allen?). Let's hope the Smithsonian sees the wisdom in restoring her.


No dream team has been assembled, and the Smithsonian's rules prohibit donated funds from going to a specific project. Things are in work behind the scenes, but don't believe everything you read on Facebook.

Gary


----------



## Gregatron (Mar 29, 2008)

At the very least, the footwork has already been done in regards to research. A great deal has been discovered about the model's construction and its various incarnations, due in no small part to Gary's exceptional work for the 1/350 kit.


There are a lot fewer question marks regarding the model's original appearance now than there were in 1991. It's just a matter of getting the right people at the right time under the right conditions to do the job itself. Hope it all goes well.


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Gary K said:


> No dream team has been assembled, and the Smithsonian's rules prohibit donated funds from going to a specific project. Things are in work behind the scenes, but don't believe everything you read on Facebook.
> 
> Gary


I know you are a hater, for obvious reasons but The RPF is not Facebook:

http://www.therpf.com/f10/enterprise-restoration-project-129807/


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Gary K said:


> No dream team has been assembled, and the Smithsonian's rules prohibit donated funds from going to a specific project. Things are in work behind the scenes, but don't believe everything you read on Facebook.
> 
> Gary


As my parting post from this topic:

Since you are calling John Cooley and Steve Neill liars, perhaps you should go over to the RPF and do it to their faces (so to speak) instead of doing it over in this little pond:

http://www.therpf.com/f10/enterprise-restoration-project-129807/

If they are lying, you could alert a lot more people over there than here.


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

edge10 said:


> As my parting post from this topic:
> 
> Since you are calling John Cooley and Steve Neill liars, perhaps you should go over to the RPF and do it to their faces (so to speak) instead of doing it over in this little pond:
> 
> ...


That's uncalled for, and incredibly ignorant given that Gary is most likely invovled somehow. He is simply pointing out that nothing is definitive yet and won't be until there is an official announcement. I suggest you troll elsewhere.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

From what I've read on that RPF thread, it seems that there is a team assembled by those who _want_ to do the restoration, and John has been in conversation with NASM, but I don't see any indication that they actually _will_ do the restoration.

So the inference that a lot of talented folks with money _want_ to do the restoration is correct. But the inference that the project _is a_ _go_ with that team may not be correct.

So from us, our most accurate response would be "this _would_ be great," rather than "this _will_ be great."

… unless I've missed something.

(edit: but of course, it would be great.)


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Agreed. Let's not resort to name calling. Gary has more than proven his authority in this subject so I am more likely to listen to him on these matters. In any case, he is right. No official announcement of a restoration has been announced so until it is, I will assume the event in 2016 is just to move the model until I hear otherwise from an official source.


----------



## Havok69 (Nov 3, 2012)

Just went through that whole thread. Sounds like a bunch of "we're ready and willing" fluff - but no confirmation that they are actually signed on by the Smithsonian to do a darn thing.

And here's some quotes to support my thinking...



> From John March 2012:
> 
> The last news I personally had about the model was that back in November (I think), NASM had (thanks to a bug planted by Mike Okuda) opened the case and made a preliminary study of the model. They noted damage and added it to a list of artifacts that require a full damage survey and restoration. So the museum is aware of our effort, and still doesn't look much closer to moving on a restoration of their own. This is good news. It suggests that they might be willing to work with someone to restore the model, which is good for us. If we come in with a plan and our own financing I think it would be hard for them to turn us away.
> 
> ...


Not a thing about actually doing anything. Just a group of people that WANT to restore it. Good luck!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

And there was much chilling done.  A round for the board!

(okay, a virtual one.)


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

edge10 said:


> As my parting post from this topic:
> 
> Since you are calling John Cooley and Steve Neill liars, perhaps you should go over to the RPF and do it to their faces (so to speak) instead of doing it over in this little pond:
> 
> ...


You have the gall to call Gary narrow minded and here you are calling him a liar. No offense but I don't think you have any room to talk.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Sounds like a bunch of well-meaning amateurs/hobbyists want to take a crack at restoring her. I'd say beat them away with a fricking whip!


----------



## J_Indy (Jan 28, 2013)

No need to go jumping all over other people - everybody wants the same thing, which is the model restored to its filming days (ok - maybe with a little nip-and-tuck for the wires )

It is a testament to it's status as an icon that it still stirs up emotion. But IMO, rightfully so, since it was part of something (even with the required drama added) that brought a vision of the future that was beyond the Viet Nam War of the time, beyond the Civil Rights strife of the time, and portended the possibilities of (among other things):

Commonplace computers
Voice recognition on computers
Portable personal communicators
Automatic sliding doors 
A reusable Shuttle Craft
Directed energy beams (military)

And at the (current) outermost fringe edges:

Non-invasive, portable bio-scans
Space travel by warping space (Alcubierre drive)
Teleportation (quantum entanglement)
Parallel/Multiple Universes

That partial list is the SCIENCE of the science-fiction of Star Trek. While other space fare is great fun, it was the SCIENCE of Star Trek that distinguished it and served as inspiration, even beyond some occasional lousy stories.

What was inspired into reality is out there in the everyday world. The representation of where much inspiration came from deserves to be preserved with some dignity.

IMO


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

John P said:


> Sounds like a bunch of *well-meaning amateurs/hobbyists* want to take a crack at restoring her.


Not really, some worked on Trek movies.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Chrisisall said:


> Not really, some worked on Trek movies.


Probert was one, if I recall. 

So much speculation. Chill, chill ….


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

John P said:


> Sounds like a bunch of well-meaning amateurs/hobbyists want to take a crack at restoring her. I'd say beat them away with a fricking whip!


I don't know about you but I wouldn't mind a shot at restoring the old girl, as I'm pretty sure there are others on here who feel the same way.
Even though I know it won't happen.
I also think they should make some molds of it while they can, just in case.


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

irishtrek said:


> I also think they should make some molds of it while they can, just in case.


Not these days, and the shape she is in I'd worry about doing more damage.

Plenty of ways to digitally scan every part and build a true 3D model of it that could be used to make copies...


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I'm guessing Gary is in the know here. 
As SteveR said, it's best to chill for now.

And Marty, I think a nice laser scan of the old girl might be just the thing!


----------



## Tony Hardy (Oct 23, 2002)

Gary is correct. What has been going on is a lot of very well intentioned, wishful thinking by some fans that really would like to help. Nothing wrong with that, but it's not how museums operate. I've worked in the museum field for 26 plus years myself. Bidding out and contracting for services of any kind can be a complex process, especially on a federal level. The politics can make your head spin. Regardless, I now believe that the Enterprise will be correctly restored at some point in the not too distant future. NASM will make the selection based upon their needs and internal policies. We'll all see a formal press release once any decision is made and contracts are signed.


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

These will be my last words on this particular subject for a while.

Museums work at a slow, deliberate pace, probably much more slowly than fans would like. The restoration is in a very, very, very early stage of discussion, and a whole myriad of questions must be resolved before there's any substantive information to make public. The Smithsonian will be the final arbiter of what is - or is not - done, as they are with every artifact in their collection. The process will be transparent, and when there's any official information to release, it will come from NASM - and I think/hope the news will make fans happy. In addition to the Enterprise, the new gallery at the NASM has a number of priceless artifacts for the museum staff to worry about, , so we all need to chill out and give the staff time to do their work.

In regards to those who call me a hater for pointing out that it is premature to announce who who be participating in the restoration, this was posted on Facebook two days before I made my initial comments:

"I want to thank all the guys and gals that having been writing to me about the restoration and your suggesting we at SNG restore her over the last few years. 
It is my opinion (now that the big money powers are involved) we will not be asked to do the restoration on any level.. I know Doug and the gang will do the very best to put her back to original form the best that anyone can. Bring her back to her original glory Doug! Make it so."
-Steve Neill, April 8

"There is no way I will be in charge of this project. There are better peeps than me for this, but I'm ready to pitch in, in any way I can."
-Doug Drexler, April 8

Gary


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

irishtrek said:


> I don't know about you but I wouldn't mind a shot at restoring the old girl, as I'm pretty sure there are others on here who feel the same way.
> Even though I know it won't happen.
> I also think they should make some molds of it while they can, just in case.


Nope, not me. I don't want the responsibility. If I screw it up somehow, I don't want that on my head, and I don't want to be the object of internet hate for the rest of my life like Mierecki is. Also, I only have experience in building small plastic models, and no knowledge of carpentry and metalwork and electrical wiring. I build plastic models, not 11-foot multi-media film miniatures.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Gary K said:


> In addition to the Enterprise, the new gallery at the NASM has a number of priceless artifacts for the museum staff to worry about, , so we all need to chill out and give the staff time to do their work.


… and so began the chilling. :thumbsup:


----------



## J_Indy (Jan 28, 2013)

Not Steve Neill? Not Doug Drexler?....

OMG!!! That leaves open the possibility of - the UNTHINKABLE!!!! 

Y'all know what I mean.......


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

J_Indy said:


> Not Steve Neill? Not Doug Drexler?....
> 
> OMG!!! That leaves open the possibility of - the UNTHINKABLE!!!!
> 
> Y'all know what I mean.......


The only decisions that matter are decided by the Smithsonian - and they have decided NOTHING yet. Logic dictates that we should all chill out and give them some breathing room.

Gary


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Roger that!

I'm getting out the chillin out checklist!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

mach7 said:


> Roger that!
> 
> I'm getting out the chillin out checklist!


Step 1: frosty beverage?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Okay, ummm, well, why don't we just pull a Die Hard & steal the Enterprise, restore it with Steve & Doug, then covertly replace it. It's too unthinkable to defend against! They'd never see it coming!
Let's DO this!

*crickets*

Yeah, I watch too many 80's movies....


----------



## J_Indy (Jan 28, 2013)

Chrisisall said:


> Okay, ummm, well, why don't we just pull a Die Hard & steal the Enterprise, restore it with Steve & Doug, then covertly replace it. It's too unthinkable to defend against! They'd never see it coming!
> Let's DO this!
> 
> *crickets*
> ...


Your plan has merit, since even a few well-placed graffiti strokes with a can of the right color would improve its appearance. 

However, my point was that - Who is there to speak up during the process if, in their infinite bureaucratic wisdom, they arrive at the conclusion: "That last restoration went so well. Let's do that again!"


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I have no inside info at all, but I'm kind of betting 
Gary might have some input.

And they know the last refurbishment was not met with any love.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Chrisisall said:


> Okay, ummm, well, why don't we just pull a Die Hard & steal the Enterprise, restore it with Steve & Doug, then covertly replace it. It's too unthinkable to defend against! They'd never see it coming!
> Let's DO this!
> 
> *crickets*
> ...


I'm game! Can I volunteer to fly the get away plane!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Chrisisall said:


> Okay, ummm, well, why don't we just pull a Die Hard & steal the Enterprise, restore it with Steve & Doug, then covertly replace it. It's too unthinkable to defend against! They'd never see it coming!
> Let's DO this!
> 
> *crickets*
> ...


Uh, let's see here, 
breaking and entering 
grand theft
did I miss anything else that would be 'unlawful'???


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

irishtrek said:


> Uh, let's see here,
> breaking and entering
> grand theft
> did I miss anything else that would be 'unlawful'???


You just described Star Trek III. 
All we have to do afterwards is save the planet.


----------



## Mark2000 (Oct 13, 2013)

Honestly, I don't know who to say would do a good job. Obviously Miarecki's restoration was over done. However, while I find Steve Niell's 6 footer a engineering marvel I think the finish is a bit plain and uninspired. Doug Drexler has shown himself kind of a purist with TNG-R and I respect that, but physical model making has never been his thing. I'm also not that impressed with his 3D modelling. I think they should get someone who is just good at modelling without an agenda. Give them reference photos and let them do the best job they can. I would appreciate that more than a famous name.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Mark2000 said:


> while I find Steve Niell's 6 footer a engineering marvel I think the finish is a bit plain and uninspired.


In what way? I examined it in every pic & video I could get a hold of, and to ME it's nearly indistinguishable from the real thing as seen on screen.


----------



## J_Indy (Jan 28, 2013)

mach7 said:


> I have no inside info at all, but I'm kind of betting
> Gary might have some input.
> 
> And they know the last refurbishment was not met with any love.


Well, that would be speculation - so that is bad.

But, knowing that there was someone in the process who could intercede before some ill-fated final pronouncement - that would be good.


----------



## Mark2000 (Oct 13, 2013)

Chrisisall said:


> In what way? I examined it in every pic & video I could get a hold of, and to ME it's nearly indistinguishable from the real thing as seen on screen.


The thing is the model shouldn't look like it did on screen. It should look how it was built. Ed's restoration over does it by a mile, but Neill's is almost completely clean. I don't even really see grid lines. And I do thing there is a case to make that the lines on the secondary hull were there too. I can see them faintly in some HD screen shots. I don't want a clean Enterprise.


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

Mark2000 said:


> The thing is the model shouldn't look like it did on screen. It should look how it was built.


Even that isn't so easy, would you take it all the way back to the pilot version?

Usually with historical restorations you go for it's last or most famous working condition. What would that be for a special effects prop that went through several alterations? 

It should certainly be restored to what it looked like while it was being filmed. If it could be returned to how it looked when last filmed that would be great.


----------



## Mark2000 (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm not entirely sure what you're getting at, Marty, but I think we're saying the same thing...


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

I was responding to the "how it was built" line. It was built, then modified several times, so anyone doing a historical restoration would have to decide what version to restore it to.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Chrisisall said:


> You just described Star Trek III.
> All we have to do afterwards is save the planet.


And afterwards someone will give us the refit model!


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Mark2000 said:


> The thing is the model shouldn't look like it did on screen. It should look how it was built. Ed's restoration over does it by a mile, but Neill's is almost completely clean. I don't even really see grid lines. And I do thing there is a case to make that the lines on the hull were there. I can see them faintly in some HD screen shots. I don't want a clean Enterprise.[/QUOTE
> 
> I agree with this. To me it should look just like the studio model as it was "refitted" with various mods in April 1966 and thus remained until the end of the series. And yes, there were grid lines (drawn with some type of pencil, I believe.
> 
> I love this site that chronicles the development of the big E: http://startrekhistory.com/models.html. I particularly love the studio shots of "Space Seed," even though they are highly retouched/color-corrected.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

John P said:


> And afterwards someone will give us the refit model!


Officer thinking Lieutenant!


----------

